# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин ACE77F5D1B407103EEDFFCF6C98757FF [not-a-virus:AdWare.MSIL.Agent.abza]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: ACE77F5D1B407103EEDFFCF6C98757FF 
Размер в байтах: 29228805

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Maxshurkov

Добрый день. Нужна помощь. Не заходит на сайт vk.com ни с одного из браузеров. 
Сделал архив через AVZ, так же сделал лог с помощью MiniToolBox.

Проверил компьютер с помощью Cureit нашел DFH.HOSTS.corrupted. Вылечил перезагрузил таже песня, все сайты открываются вк нет. 

Проверял на 2 браузера 2 платформах и 3 устройствах. 

MD5 карантина: ACE77F5D1B407103EEDFFCF6C98757FF
Размер файла: 29228805 байт

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:22, в том числе:
 безопасные:3
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------


## CyberHelper

Выполнено важное уточнение результатов анализа
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:22, в том числе:
 безопасные:17
 вредоносные:1
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

